
I did not know jitsi existed - quijoteuni
https://jitsi.org/jitsi-meet/
======
b215826
It's also WebRTC based, which takes the load off the Jitsi server
considerably. Popular alternatives like Zoom requires rerouting traffic
through their servers AFAIK.

~~~
anilgulecha
This is only for users that have public facing IPs. Most users are behind NAT,
so WebRTC will still require relays (TURN servers). I'd assume majority of
users are behind NAT.

------
rectalogic
Hmm, they say they don't support Firefox or Safari, only chrome - although it
seems to basically work in both Firefox and Safari [https://web-
cdn.jitsi.net/meetjitsi_3875.548/static/recommen...](https://web-
cdn.jitsi.net/meetjitsi_3875.548/static/recommendedBrowsers.html)

------
quijoteuni
My brother told me today was looking for a way to move his classes online, to
keep his income while coronavirus is hurting his art centre. I found jitsi.

------
kgc
Zoom is also free for 1:1 meetings.

